# Sharpening plane irons



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

What grit do you use for final honing of your plane irons?

I use to go to a 8000 water stone, but recently tried 1500 paper glued on a granite plate. Working with difficult cross grain figured hard Maple, I still get a shiny finish with no tear-out.

So, I'm wondering if the extra fine grit really did anyting for me?


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Water stone grit is measured on a different scale than sandpaper. An 8000 water stone (1.2 micron) is roughly equivalent to 2000 grit paper (1 micron). IMO anything over 1500 is more than enough for a final hone unless you are after a mirror finish.

Personally I use a WorkSharp and just use the stock paper and don't stress the mirror finish. I however am a scrub


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Look up microscopic images of sharpened blades on google.
the sharpest razor looks like a jagged saw blade if you can find good enuff close-up. The finer you go the longer the edge will last.
if you want to go even sharper use diamond paste on a strope.

I get suprised at how much sharper I get them every time.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cellophane said:


> Water stone grit is measured on a different scale than sandpaper. An 8000 water stone (1.2 micron) is roughly equivalent to 2000 grit paper (1 micron).


I was unaware of that but it does make sense.

To answer the OP, I go up to 2500 because it's the finest the body shop two blocks down carries... :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

slicksqueegie said:


> Look up microscopic images of sharpened blades on google.
> the sharpest razor looks like a jagged saw blade if you can find good enuff close-up. The finer you go the longer the edge will last.
> if you want to go even sharper use diamond paste on a strope.
> 
> I get suprised at how much sharper I get them every time.




Yes, here's a site with the process:

http://bladetest.infillplane.com/

Another good one:

http://www3.telus.net/BrentBeach/Sharpen/bevels.html


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Great links!! Thx.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for your help. appreciate ya.


----------

